# Faithful Eight  project.



## witkazy (Aug 7, 2020)

Idle hands are modder playground.
Got the itch to build new pc case.
Scratch build of course, octagonal shape made mostly out of acrylic sheets ,most likely sanded to get frost effect.




For first time goin' to try bending plexi
so anything can happen...









Hey ,not bad for first time.
Ok. enough for today, callin it night.
Cheers.


----------



## witkazy (Aug 8, 2020)

Bending sequence completed.






Powering down,entering sleep mode.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 9, 2020)

Cool, an octagonal fish tank.


----------



## witkazy (Aug 9, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Cool, an octagonal fish tank.


I personally find fish rather boring , but beer tank on the other hand ,that something i can hop on instantly    By the way ,You can fit 80 regular 500ml cans with addition of 40 330ml cans of beer in this thing. Boy ,i knew in my heart that this project is going to be major case of fun. Gotta luv beer math ,if that won't keep kids in school ,i do not know what can. Cheers.


----------



## witkazy (Aug 15, 2020)

Inchin my way up but progress is progress no matter how many beers it takes  






Cheers.


----------



## witkazy (Aug 23, 2020)

Frame/support for mobo and psu is basically done .


Cheers.


----------



## witkazy (Sep 13, 2020)

Finally got saturday off so managed to get some stuff done.
Front seemed bit pedestrian so added little sumfin. Hole in center will host vandall resistant momentary switch.















Cheers.


----------



## The Foldinator (Sep 13, 2020)

I am watching you 
Nice work so far and cheers


----------



## xtreemchaos (Sep 13, 2020)

Oooooo im liking it so far. good work buddy.


----------



## witkazy (Sep 13, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> Oooooo im liking it so far. good work buddy.


Thanks and sorry for stretchin process but no dead line makes everythin soooo much more fun   Plus waitin on new cpu and gpu releaseses obviously. Glad to provide some fun, cheers.



The Foldinator said:


> I am watching you
> Nice work so far and cheers


Shake Your head Dude ,Your eyes are stuck


----------



## witkazy (Sep 16, 2020)

Back panel raw version, theme on back is going to match front but me thinks, it's going to be 2d only (spray paint) cos i'm lazy bastard  



and 21 years + version ,cheers


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 17, 2020)

The Foldinator said:


> *I am watching you*
> Nice work so far and cheers


That could be illegal in many countries.


----------



## witkazy (Sep 21, 2020)

Top cover ,with 200mm CM Fan ,exhaust.






Hmph, i coulda cut one big damn octagon in 15 minutes like, but nooooo i have to cut 8 small separate shapes....sometimes i think my brain have it in for me .Cheers.


----------



## witkazy (Sep 23, 2020)

Sliced bread have nothing on vandal resistant momentary switches. Love them to death .



Cheers.


----------



## witkazy (Sep 27, 2020)

Done.


----------



## witkazy (Sep 30, 2020)

Rear panel /service hatch pretty much ready



Cheers.


----------



## bonehead123 (Sep 30, 2020)

WOW, just.friggin.WOW....

Wit, you gotz some seriously mad skillz there, keep up the great work 

In some ways, this kinds reminds me of the old Mac Cube, of which I had several way back in the day....


----------



## witkazy (Oct 3, 2020)

Hullo donor


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 3, 2020)

damn that's a cool build


----------



## The Foldinator (Oct 3, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> damn that's a cool build


What this good man said  sorry i never like to type to \MUCH/ ehehehe


----------



## witkazy (Oct 3, 2020)

The Foldinator said:


> What this good man said  sorry i never like to type to \MUCH/ ehehehe


Man of few words , that sums up pretty much me too ,no worries


----------



## witkazy (Oct 4, 2020)

Mesh'd up   









 Cheers.


----------



## witkazy (Oct 11, 2020)

Few beers later 









Cheers.


----------



## witkazy (Oct 17, 2020)

Shiiiiit just got real ,bit pissed at AMD thst they dragin they feet at their CPU and GPU
release,it's cool ,i'm a fan but c'mon.


Cheers.


----------



## witkazy (Oct 22, 2020)

Itsy bitsy progress .For bottom part of case i'vr used 10 mm plexi. One down ,two more to go in opposite corners.



Turned out screws were like 3mm too shy
so had to improwise   



Melted those darn nuts right in with soldering iron 



Plan is to put the case on high heels
three of them to be exact what in theory should provide stability and as bonus create illusion of damn thing levitating over the floor ,ooooo spoooooky , boo.
Cheers.


----------



## joemama (Oct 22, 2020)

Wow, that looks pretty cool, looking forward to seeing the finished case


----------



## witkazy (Oct 22, 2020)

joemama said:


> Wow, that looks pretty cool, looking forward to seeing the finished case


You and me both


----------



## witkazy (Oct 30, 2020)

Boy, was i screwin' around lately,size of screws ranged from 4 to 12 mm with 6 and 10 inbetween.










Three feet stability theory in this case bombed entirely, but hey three more 10mm screws and everything solid as brick shithouse   Cheers.


----------



## witkazy (Oct 31, 2020)

Noice, fits like a glove it does, cheers


----------



## witkazy (Dec 12, 2020)

Sooooo close ...
Eh,what a heck lets take this baby for a spin

          
It's a boy and it is healthy


Cheers.


----------



## bonehead123 (Dec 12, 2020)

witkazy said:


> Sooooo close ...View attachment 179232
> Eh,what a heck lets take this baby for a spin
> View attachment 179233
> 
> ...



Coming along nicely, but just wondering why you would put such an old gpu in this build, seeins how everything else is relatively current-gen ?

Unless that is just one you had laying around and didn't wanna fork out da moolah for a better card until it is finished, which would be understandable. hehehe


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 12, 2020)

bonehead123 said:


> but just wondering why you would put such an old gpu in this build


It's probably for testing the build, and only a short term place holder.


----------



## witkazy (Dec 13, 2020)

bonehead123 said:


> Coming along nicely, but just wondering why you would put such an old gpu in this build, seeins how everything else is relatively current-gen ?
> 
> Unless that is just one you had laying around and didn't wanna fork out da moolah for a better card until it is finished, which would be understandable. hehehe


Yeah, old 6850 is for testing and shits and gigs only ,still in a market for real thing.


----------



## witkazy (Dec 20, 2020)

Would you look at that, looks like im there already 




Cheers and thanks for watching .


----------



## witkazy (Dec 22, 2020)

Ups, just realised that i forgot about rig specks 
Taichi x570 mobo
amd 3800x cpu
gskill 3600 mhz 2x16gb ram 
adata 500gb nvme
phantex 850 w psu
w10pro os
palit rtx 3070 oc gpu
There ,al better now
Cheers.


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 22, 2020)

witkazy said:


> Ups, just realised that i forgot about rig specks
> Taichi x570 mobo
> amd 3800x cpu
> gskill 3600 mhz 2x16gb ram
> ...


Hardware pon_*r*_ on the outside and inside


----------



## xtreemchaos (May 5, 2021)

well done mate, it looks great. plenty of room left inside for a water loop if needed, i love the way you have done the lights there not over powering. thanks for sharing. charl.


----------

